# Car Rental for 18 Year Old



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

My son (18 & South African Citizen) needs a rental vehicle for August 2012 and some weekends thereafter to drive from Fort Myers Airport to our home in Punta Gorda Florida.

I Googled but couldn't find anything. I was wondering if buying a hand me down for about $4k would be an option, but the insurance seems to be very expensive for a car that's going to stand parked in the open for weeks on end. My son is starting University in the US. Any suggestions? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

vegasboy said:


> My son (18 & South African Citizen) needs a rental vehicle for August 2012 and some weekends thereafter to drive from Fort Myers Airport to our home in Punta Gorda Florida.
> 
> I Googled but couldn't find anything. I was wondering if buying a hand me down for about $4k would be an option, but the insurance seems to be very expensive for a car that's going to stand parked in the open for weeks on end. My son is starting University in the US. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You will be very hard pressed to find a rental for a 18 year old. Buying a cheap clunker? Who will keep it running? Yes, insurance for teenagers is outrageous. Have you looked into buying and insuring it in your name with him as secondary driver?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Jolly Wheels Peer to Peer Car Sharing and Car Rental
BreezeNet.com: Underage Car, Rental Cars, BreezeNet Renting Cars Under 25, rental cars, college car rentals
College Age Car Rentals - Under 25 Rental Cars


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Davis1 said:


> Jolly Wheels Peer to Peer Car Sharing and Car Rental
> BreezeNet.com: Underage Car, Rental Cars, BreezeNet Renting Cars Under 25, rental cars, college car rentals
> College Age Car Rentals - Under 25 Rental Cars


 Thanks for the advice. Even though they claim to be renting to under 21's, when you do the booking the scenario changes.

I discovered WeCar car-sharing program aimed at University students. This is a great initiative. The only negative is that their fee structure discourages renting the vehicle for more than 1 day. You can rent it hourly as well which is great.

At the end of the day it seems I will have to buy a reliable second hand car for my son or start my own company through Jolly Wheels making it available to under 21's (no jokes - check out their site)


----------

